# Gigabyte 3D Aurora (not 570!)



## musek (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi guys, just a quick question. 

Is a new, never used Gigabyte 3D Aurora (not the 570 version)







worth buying for less then 40$?
I'm not talking about aesthetics here because every user has it's own taste. 
It's just a big, aluminium case. Without removing the hdd bays it won't fit HD5870 and above, but all the others shouldn't be a problem.

What do you think guys? Is it worth the price despite it's age?


----------



## mos187 (Jan 16, 2010)

Had this case for over a year now, honestly its a great case, cooling is good although had to change the fans (front and both back fans) when i installed my 4870x2 just to be on the safe side, like you said it wont fit an 5870 unless removing the HDD cage (which is not easy btw), currently i have a crossfire 5850 setup on it and cooling is good, so all in all its a good buy for the price you mentioned, just make sure you change the stock cooling on that case, the stock fans are near crap...


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 16, 2010)

I actually really like the look of it also : ]


----------



## musek (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for the input! I thought no one will say anything. 

I also kinda like the design. Currently I have CM690, buy it vibrates like hell lately. I will but this one for ~$35 (deal is pending, I'm waiting for one company that *forgot* to pay ~$2000 to my company   so my account is kinda frozen). 

If it will be as cool in real as on the pictures I might keep it. I'll have to remove the drive cage for my 5870 thought. I have three Revoltec Noiseblockers XL1 in CM690, so it won't be a problem to switch those fans.
If not - I'll just sell it.


----------



## buggalugs (Jan 17, 2010)

I have the aurora 570 and i think these are underated. Looks like they are similar inside except the 570 is longer. I dont need to remove hard drive bays for a 5870 because there is about a 4-5" space between the motherboard and HD bay.

 But ye everything else looks the similar. They cool great and are quiet to run. And best of all they are all metal but still light. The quick release fittings all work great well except for the PCI-E card clamp, you really need the screw in there but the Optical and HD bay fittings are excellent.

 I would grab it for sure for that price.


----------



## musek (Jan 19, 2010)

So... I already have the black windowed version. 8)

Case is great - stable, cool, looks nice and have nice airflow potential. Only problem I have is the hdd cage - needs to be removed. It's mounted by ~8 rivets and I'm wondering how to remove it without harming the case too much. I haven't done anything like this before... Any tips? 
Thx!


----------



## musek (Jan 20, 2010)

So...  The battle took ~15 minutes.  Really easy stuff to do. I've drilled through the heads and gently removed the rivets with a thin screwdriver and a hammer. Piece of cake, really. 

So, here's the BEFORE and AFTER:





Almost all of my PC is already in Aurora (custom fans as well), I'm waiting for these to come




so I could put my drives in 5.25" bays. Then I'll put some pictures of finished rig.  

So far I'm happy with it.


----------



## mos187 (Jan 20, 2010)

NICE, well done mate


----------



## buggalugs (Jan 21, 2010)

Good job man. I'm happy with the layout as it is.






Edit: Oh yeh you got the normal aurora. The 570 has an extra 100mm length between the motherboard and HD bay for bigger graphics cards. Anyhow looks like you sorted it out.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 21, 2010)

I might grab one of these for my next project, like the brushed allu' look.


----------



## musek (Jan 22, 2010)

I strongly recommend it!
Few new photos are in 'Your PC ATM' thread. 

Thank you all for input!


----------



## skylamer (Jan 22, 2010)

happy cage RAYMAN ) oooooor mad rabbit )


----------



## musek (Jan 22, 2010)

Rabbi*d*


----------



## musek (Jan 28, 2010)

Just a little update about cable management potential of this case. I must say, that I'm quite impressed. If only the motherboard had 2 more holes (one near front panel connector and one between 24PIN and end of the graphic card) and my PSU cables were a little longer, it could have been perfect. But I think it's still quite clean.

Some photos


----------

